# [Particionado] Gentoo en SSD

## agdg

He comprado un SSD OCZ Vertex 2 de 60GB, y voy a reinstalar mi máquina en el SSD. Puesto que los ciclos de escritura en un disco de este tipo son limitados, usaré un "HDD secundario" para alojar la swap entre otros. 

Mi idea, es particionarlo de la siguiente forma (aunque se aceptan sugerencias):

```

SDD - 60GB

/boot               100MB      ext2      default,discard,noatime      0 1

/                   28GB       ext4      default,discard,noatime      0 1

rootmirror          28GB       ext4      noauto,nouse,discard,noatime      0 1

TOTAL 56.1GB     FREE  3.6GB

HDD - 500GB

/home                            --GB      ext4  default      0 1

swap                             10GB

/var      /usr/src               5GB      ext4   default   0 0

/var/tmp   /tmp   /usr/portage   20GB      ext2  default,noatime   0 0
```

La burrada de swap no es porque la necesite, sino por dejar espacio libre en el HDD por si después necesito aumentar el tamaño de alguna partición (desmonto y elimino swap, redimensiono, y vuelvo a crear y montar la swap). Y el rootmirror simplemente es para mantener un respaldo del sistema, y dentro 1-2 años arrancar el sistema desde la otra mitad del SSD.

¿Alguien ha instalado gentoo en un SSD? ¿Algún consejo sobre como hacer el particionado?

----------

## pelelademadera

no es necesario que reinstales. con un dd podrias restaurar las particiones, o con un cp -a tambien.

yo trataria de utilizar el 100% del ssd. y el rootmirror lo haria en el disco comun. no desperdiciaria 28gb de ssd.

el tema del particionado, es muy diverso. pero en gral cada uno lo hace como le queda mas comodo a uno.

----------

## gringo

yo tengo gentoo corriendo en un eeepc al que le compré un ssd de runcore de 32 gigas.

Como ya has comentado el principal problema es tratar de evitar escribir en el disco lo mas posible ( aunque bueno, sobre esto tb. hay muchas opiniones muy dispares), asi que lo que yo hice fue meter en ram ( tmpfs) todos aquellos directorios donde hay muchas escrituras (/tmp, /var/tmp/portage, etc) y el árbol portage lo monto remotamente por nfs cuando lo necesito. Hay incluso algunos que meten /home en ram.

Si tienes mucha ram ( 8 o 10 gigas p.ej.) hay varias cosas mas que puedes hacer, puedes p.ej. montar /usr/portage en ram, puedes montar ccache ( si es que lo usas) en ram, etc.

Mírate esto p.ej. -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838198.html - aparte de ahorrar ciclos tb. tendrás una ganancia de rendimiento.

Otra cosa que puedes probar si quieres es el sistema de archivos btrfs, yo lo estoy usando en el eeepc sobre todo por las limitaciones de espacio, porque tienes la posibilidad de habilitar un modo de funcionamiento especial para estos dispositivos asi como la compresión transparente.

Dicho esto, btrfs es experimental y puede que se coma tus datos si que haz copias de seguridad, si no las haces ya. A mi no me ha dado problemas de este tipo hasta ahora pero sé que si les ha dado problemas a otros.

a ver si te sirve de algo.

saluetes

----------

## agdg

@pelelademadera

Si no me equivoco, un dd copia la estructura de datos tal cual se encuentra en el disco, lo que daría al traste con la alineación del disco SSD. En los SSD la alineación del disco, según he leido, es básica para obtener el máximo rendimiento así como para evitar mayor deterioro. Con un cp funcionaria, en cualquier caso voy a ver si soy capaz de dejar todo el sistema de nuevo funcionando :_)

Respecto a usar todo el SSD. Creo que con 28GB tendré de sobra para todo el sistema. Hay que tener en cuenta que /home y /var estan fuera de estos 28GB. Así que aumentar no se hasta que punto será necesario. Por ello pensé hacer un mirror; y cuando el rendimiento del SSD caiga (¿3? ¿4? ¿5? ... años), hacer un dd al mirror y seguir operando desde ahí a pleno rendimiento.

Aunque si finalmente me quedo corto con los 28GB, borrare la "partición rootmirror" y ampliaré /.

@gringo

Pensé lo que comentas, pero el SSD 2.5" lo iba a montar en un armazón (Scythe Slot Rafter) que encaja en el PCI (foto1 foto2), y tenía un HDD 2.5" de 500GB, decidí montarlo al lado del SSD y derivar el grueso de las escrituras al HDD dejando el SSD para el sistema propiamente dicho. Por cierto, el Scythe Slot esta bastante bien; te permite montar hasta 4 HDD/SSD de 2.5" y 2 ventiladores de 80x80. Yo de momento tan solo le monte 2HDD/SSD y un ventilador.

Respecto a ccache, es interesante el enlace que pones aunque "solo tengo" 6GB de RAM así que mejor me olvido de pasar ccache a RAM

Estuve mucho tiempo leyendo benchmarks sobre fs en SSD. Y en general ext4 seguía ganando a todos, aunque todos apuntaban a que en unos años btrfs pasará a ext4. Sin embargo actualmente ext4 gana, y btrfs como has dicho aun no esta del todo pulido.. Por el espacio, no me preocupa porque dudo que el sistema pase de los 28GB, y si me veo apurado de espacio utilizo todo el SSD (60GB). Y respecto a las opciones especiales que otorga btrfs para trabajar con SSD, prefiero descargar todo el trabajo al chip SandForce del SSD que el sabe bien como debe hacerlo (en ext4 esto se consigue con la opción discard).

----------

## agdg

Finalmente opte por una instalación limpia, como era mi intención original. Por si alguien se encuentra en la misma situación que yo, os dejo como hice el particionado

```
agd-desktop agd # df -lh

S.ficheros            Size  Used Avail Use% Montado en

/dev/sda1              97M   11M   82M  12% /boot

/dev/sda2              26G  2,1G   23G   9% /

udev                   10M  464K  9,6M   5% /dev

/dev/sdb1             424G   27G  393G   7% /home

/dev/sdb2             2,8G  282M  2,5G  11% /var

/dev/sdb3             1,9G  712M  1,1G  40% /usr/src

/dev/sdb5             716M  435M  272M  62% /usr/portage

/dev/sdb6             9,2G   22M  8,7G   1% /tmp

/dev/md0              2,7T  1,1T  1,7T  39% /media/Series

/dev/sdf1             184G  144G   31G  83% /media/Datos

```

**sda es el SSD de 60 GB y sdb un HDD de 500GB

El sistema esta listo,  a falta de instalar openoffice/libreoffice y algunos programas más. Así que parece que finalmente / se quedo enorme; dudo que pase de los 5GB cuando todo este listo.

----------

## upszot

Hola, perdon por revivir este tema , pero me parecio el lugar mas adecuado para dejar mi consulta..

Me acabo de comprar un disco kingstom v300 de 240gb y me estoy dando con todo este nuevo mundo de configuraciones para los discos ssd

1)

 *Quote:*   

> SSD   
> 
> /boot               100MB      ext2      default,discard,noatime      0 1 

 

Tengo entendido que ext2 no soporta TRIM, por lo tanto no se que tanta bola le daria a la opcion "discard" y con esto se lleva a un deterioro del disco..

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Partition_alignment

con lo cual lei que recomendaban usar ext4 que si lo soporta para /boot  (en un SSD)

Esto es asi? o ya cambio?

2) aca recomiendan no usar la opcion discard en el fstab... sino cronear la  ejecucion de trim 1 vez al dia o 1 a la semana...

http://blog.neutrino.es/es/2013/howto-properly-activate-trim-for-your-ssd-on-linux-fstrim-lvm-and-dmcrypt/

que opinan de esto?

3) Con respecto a tus ideas de redimencionar particiones y demas.. me encuentro en algo similar, me gusta probar distintas distribuciones y estoy pensando en poner para este fin LVM (que se le puede dar soporte trim) pero desconozco que tan recomendable es el uso de lvm en discos ssd... 

 y como tengo otro disco comun, estoy en duda si usar este otro para esa finalidad.

4) estoy buscando informacion en espa;ol sobre lo del alineado del ssd, donde se explique bien como se hace y para que.. (aca es la 3ra vez q lo leo y todavia no lo tengo claro).

Saludos

Edit: 

aca estan mis particiones por ahora.. dentro de la extendida mandar todas las particiones de linux... (menos las que escriban mucho que dijeron ustedes) que esas las mandare a ram (tengo 16gb) o al otro disco

Pero antes de avanzar con las particiones, quisiera tener claro lo de la alineacion...

```
root@debian:/home/user# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 223.6 GiB, 240057409536 bytes, 468862128 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x1072c375

Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sda1  *         2048    206847    204800   100M  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2          206848 343033855 342827008 163.5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       343033856 468860927 125827072    60G  5 Extended

```

----------

## Stolz

1) Sí, mejor usar ext4 que ext2. Hace tiempo que ext4 iguala o supera en rendimiento a ext2 y tiene muchas más mejoras.

2) Yo también recomiendo usar el discard en un cron o similar. En mi caso yo hago que se ejecute automáticamente cuando se apaga el ordenador (es decir, más o menos una vez al día).

3) LVM es solo una capa software más, que el disco sea SSD no te va a afectar para su uso. Decide si lo necesitas por las ventajas que ofrece, no por el tipo de discos que vas a usar. Por norma general si no sabes si necesitas LVM probablemente no necesites LVM. Eso sí, si lo que quieres es aprender LVM entonces adelante.

4) Escrito hace mucho tiempo, imagino que las herramientas y los sistemas de ficheros alternativos habrán mejorado. Yo sigo con el mismo SSD que hace 4 años así es que no estoy al día de novedades

----------

## MrBrutico

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) En mi caso yo hago que se ejecute automáticamente cuando se apaga el ordenador (es decir, más o menos una vez al día).
> 
> 

 

Puedes pasarte la configuración?

----------

## Stolz

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   
> 
> 2) En mi caso yo hago que se ejecute automáticamente cuando se apaga el ordenador (es decir, más o menos una vez al día).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Para Openrc tan solo has de crear el fichero ejecutable /etc/local.d/trim_ssd.stop con el siguiente contenido:

```
#!/bin/sh

fstrim /
```

Si tuvieses más SSDs montados en otros sitios a parte de / añádelos también

----------

